
MimicDB: Speed boost for S3, 2000x faster - nathancahill
http://mimicdb.com/
======
mmelin
This is pretty cool. How would you start using MimicDB with an existing S3
bucket?

~~~
film42
It sounds like it provides a nice s3 cache system for your backend. That is,
it matches every s3 call to be a simple drop in request replacement powered by
redis for caching.

Disclaimer: I'm tired and may have read it wrong.

~~~
gpsarakis
It says that it only stores metadata locally not objects themselves (although
it could probably have an option for that too and serve as a general S3
cache).

Nice effort, Redis is perfectly fine but I believe that the storage layer
should be somehow more separated in case someone wants another type of
storage, e.g. in-memory SQLite is adequate and already installed in most
systems.

~~~
film42
I agree about with you about a replacement for redis. Maybe it's only me, but
I seem to be relying too much on redis for simple things. I feel that soon
enough I'll need 4 independent redis servers for my production environment.

That's of course tongue-in-cheek, but there's a degree of seriousness.

------
dotmanish
Would this work (in the usual cases) where you have more than one server
interacting with S3 ?

~~~
gpsarakis
Probably you can, if you implement upload callbacks which can be passed
through the success_action_redirect parameter. Not sure though.

------
noelwelsh
I think you mean "isomorphic" not "isometric". Neat project.

